# Rezepte für Dornhai?



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mir aus Norwegen einige Stücke Dornhai mit gebracht. Das Rückenstück wird bei uns als "Seeaal" gehandelt, die Bauchlappen ja bekanntlich als "Schillerlocken" (gräuchert) Nun würde mich mal interessieren, ob hier nicht einer ein leckeres Rezept für den "Seeaal" au Lager hat...|rolleyes

Besten Dank im Voraus,
Cruß Carsten  |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

In 'nem Ausbackteig(Bierteig) fritieren. Die "Inselaffen" machen das auch (Fish 'n Chips). Wenn du 'n Rezept für 'nen lecker Bierteig brauchst, sag bescheid!


----------



## Bassey (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Ein Bierteigrezept könnte ich widerum mal gut gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Das mit dem Bierteig hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an! Wie würze ich den Hai denn am besten, nur Salz und Pfeffer oder passt was anderes besonders gut dazu...?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Simpel und lecker, statt Bier kannst Du natürlich Wein,Milch oder schlicht Wasser nehmen, aber Bier macht den Teig schön locker und gibt einen herben Geschmack der gut mit fritiertem Fisch harmoniert.
150g Mehl
Salz/Pfeffer
1El Öl
2 Eier (getrennt)
knapp 200ml Bier

Mehl in 'ne Schüssel, Salz und Pfeffer dazu, Mulde in die Mitte, Öl sowie die Eigelbe da rein und mit etwas Mehl verrühren. Jetzt gemächlich von der Mitte aus das Bier unter das Mehl rühren. Der Teig soll glatt und recht dickflüssig sein. Ca. halbe Stunde bei Zimmertemperatur quellen lassen und kurz vor Gebrauch das Eiweiß zu Schnee schlagen und unter den Teig heben. Den Fisch vor dem Eintauchen leicht mehlen damit der Teig besser haftet. Schmecken lassen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bierteig hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an! Wie würze ich den Hai denn am besten, nur Salz und Pfeffer oder passt was anderes besonders gut dazu...?


Ich würde den 'n Stündchen mit Salz,Pfeffer,Zitrone, bisschen Öl und etwas Basilikum im Kühlschrank marinieren, danach durch den Teig gezogen und paar Minuten in ordentlich heißem Öl fritiert bis der ganze Spaß schön goldbraun und knusprig ist.


----------



## Bassey (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Jetzt mal eine ERNSTGEMEINTE Frage... Kann man auch Jim Beam oder Jacky nehmen? Also 100ml Jacky und 100ml Wasser? Das wäre für's Grillfest doch was... Jacky Hähnchen Nuggets *grins*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine ERNSTGEMEINTE Frage... Kann man auch Jim Beam oder Jacky nehmen? Also 100ml Jacky und 100ml Wasser? Das wäre für's Grillfest doch was... Jacky Hähnchen Nuggets *grins*


Verdünnt kann man das sicher mal probieren, aber ich würde den Burschen lieber pur trinken, Bier ist vom Geschmack her schon das Optimale wie ich finde. Aber du kannst ja mal 'ne zweite Schüssel mit etwas Jacky-Teig anrühren und dann vergleichen. Berichte mal!


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Also ich weiß nicht, in Jim Beam oder Jack Daniels würde ich den Hai ja lieber nicht einlegen. Den würde ich mir lieber so hinter die Binde kippen. Vielleicht mal ein Rumtopf aus Dornhai.....#c

Spaß beiseite, aber DAS wäre wohl nicht so mein Fall....


----------



## MarioDD (26. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, habe fast alle Haie oder sogar alle Hai Arten keine Blase.
> 
> Das würde bedeuten, dass alle Harnstoffe durch das Fleisch und die Haut durch diffundieren.
> 
> ...


 
du hast fast Recht:
wichtig ist, das der Hai sofort nach dem Fang aufgenommen wird. Sonst geht der Harnstoff sofort ins Fleisch und der Hai schmeckt nach Urin-im günstigsten Fall nach Pferdestall




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde den 'n Stündchen mit Salz,Pfeffer,Zitrone, bisschen Öl und etwas Basilikum im Kühlschrank marinieren, danach durch den Teig gezogen und paar Minuten in ordentlich heißem Öl fritiert bis der ganze Spaß schön goldbraun und knusprig ist.


 
nee nix Zitrone! 
Die Citrussäure zerstört das Fischeiweiß!
Das Säuern der Fische ist noch ein Relikt aus alten Tagen, als es noch keine ausreichenden Kühlmöglichkeiten gab.
Hier wurde der mittlerweile strenge Fischgeruch übertüncht.
Dieses Relikt hält sich leider bis heute, wie der Quatsch mit dem Spinat (von wegen viiiiiiel Eisen)
Wenn Zitrone-dann *nach* dem Braten.
Ansonsten tun es ein paar anständige Gewürze auch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



MarioDD schrieb:


> du hast fast Recht:
> wichtig ist, das der Hai sofort nach dem Fang aufgenommen wird. Sonst geht der Harnstoff sofort ins Fleisch und der Hai schmeckt nach Urin-im günstigsten Fall nach Pferdestall
> 
> 
> ...


Da scheiden sich die Geister bzw Köche. Bei intensiv schmeckenden Fischen wird oft noch Zitrone genommen,weil, wie du schon schreibst, es einen eventuell vorhandenen penetranten Geschmack etwas zieht. Früher hat man Fische über Nacht oder noch länger in Zitrone eingelegt, das mag die Eiweiße angreifen, ich rede hier aber von maximal einer Stunde im Kühlschrank und von einer Marinade aus ETWAS Zitrone, Salz, Pfeffer, Öl und Basilikum, das hat wenig mit dem Prozeß zu tun den du meinst. Geht hier nur um den Geschmack und wir reden hier von Fritiergut, bzw. ausgebackenem Fisch, wo sowieso kein besonders zarter Eigengeschmack durch raffinierte Zubereitungsarten herausgearbeitet werden soll.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, habe fast alle Haie oder sogar alle Hai Arten keine Blase.
> 
> Das würde bedeuten, dass alle Harnstoffe durch das Fleisch und die Haut durch diffundieren.
> 
> ...


Bekanntlich scheiden alle Knorpelfische Harnstoff über die Haut aus. Und das noch bis zu zwölf Stunden nach dem Tod. Ein entsprechender Geruch wäre also ein Zeichen von frischen Fleisch. Nach zwölf bis allerspätestens vierundzwanzig  Stunden ist dieser Prozeß abgeschlossen, dann die Stücke nochmal gründlich waschen und fertig. Mancherorts werden, um diesen Prozeß zu beschleunigen, die Flügel von Rochen zum Beispiel auf die Leine gehängt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*



HeinDorsch schrieb:


> Zu den Haien noch etwas. Fast alle Haie sind in ihrem Bestand bedroht, speziell auch gerade der Dornhai. Allein deshalb gehört er schon nicht in die Küche. Haie kann man immer wieder zurücksetzen.


 
Dort jedenfalls gab es sie massenhaft und es sind immer einige dabei gewesen, die sich die 10/0er Haken so reingewürgt hatten, dass da nichts mehr zu machen war. Und dann lieber Pfanne als Möwenfutter. Der Rest schwimmt ja auch wieder!

Und zur Zitrone: Auch ich bin ein absoluter Zitronengegner. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was die blöde Zitrone am Fisch zu suchen hat. Ich mag das überhaupt nicht. Überhaupt würze ich Fisch nur sparsam mit Salz und Pfeffer. Gerade bei "neuen", mir unbekannten Sorten. Schließlich will ich ja den echten Fischgeschmack! Und einen Fisch, der nicht schmeckt, mit Gewürzen auf Krampf genießbar zu machen, das ist auch keine Lösung. Und meiner Meinung nach verfälscht Zitrone extrem den "Urgeschmack" des Fisches.


----------



## shorty 38 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Dornhai?*

Hallo, legt doch einfach Eure Haikoteletts 24 Stunden in Buttermilch ein. Der Harngeruch oder Harngeschmack ist dann weg. Habe diesen Tipp vor Jahren auf der MS Eltra von Käptain Ney erhalten. Das war so Anfang der 90er Jahre. Damals kauften die örtlichen Küchenchefs auf Borkum den Hundshai für 5 D-Mark/Kilo dem Angler direkt vom Kutter ab. Gruß Shorty


----------

